# Puedo hacer sonar los 6 parlantes de mi home theatre



## METEORO (Ene 9, 2007)

HOLA! QUERIA SABER SI ES POSIBLE HACER QUE SUENEN TODOS LOS PARLANTES DE MI HOME CUANDO PONGO CDS DE MUSICA, YA QUE SUENAN UNICAMENTE LOS 2 PARLANTES FRONTALES Y EL SUBWOOFER. 
TENGO UN HOME THEATRE XVIEW HT110 QUE TIENE ENTRADAS Y SALIDAS UNICAMENTE ANALOGICAS. DESDE YA, GRACIA AL QUE PUEDA DARME UNA RESPUESTA 

METEORO.


----------



## Dano (Ene 9, 2007)

podrias conectar todas las entradas de forma paralela. FL+FR+RL+RR+SUB todo juntito si la salida del equipo es mono. Si el equipo es estereo podrias probar FL+RL+SUB por un canal y por el otro FR+RR

Si no se entiende lo explico de nuevo  

Saludos


----------



## hellfalcon (Ene 10, 2007)

pues men con los cds creo q la mayoria por nocer todos los cds bienen en estero y no en 5.1 o 6.1 los dvd musciales los actuales si tienen formato 5.1y 6.1


----------



## betum (Feb 23, 2007)

yo tengo justamente el mismo home , y la manera que te puedo recomendar,es la de conectar un equipo que funcione como enlace y 2 cables RCA que lo permitan.La manera es simple debes tener en tu equipo 1entrada de audio(imput)y otra de 2salida(output), con 1cables RCA conecta en la salida de tu dvd y conectala a la entrada del equipo .Con el otro cable RCA conectalo a la salida del equipo y de ahi conectalo a la entrada de audio 2.1 del home. Como ultimo tenes que entrar en el setup del dvd , en el menu buscas configuracion de sonido estereo y listo las seis salidas son tuyas.precaucion al regular el volumen de tu equipo ,nunca lo satures te recomiendo
usarlo en un volumen medio y el volumen lo manejes del home  si por casualidad te encotras con que el equipo no tiene entrada de audio y solo tiene la salida.lo mejor es comprar un adaptador de dos entradas RCA a plus. El plus lo conectas al microfono espero que te sirva saludos.


----------



## tauro digital (May 11, 2007)

claro solo configura el reciver con la opcion all chanel, comensaran a sonar todos los canales incluso el subwoofer


----------

